

Goofy: OS X client for Facebook Messenger - uptown
http://www.goofyapp.com/

======
MilnerRoute
I hated how Facebook held messages "hostage" until you agreed to install and
download their separate Messenger client.

------
feld
In firefox the first letters of paragraphs are missing.

I am guessing they are supposed to be in a different font?

------
adsche
The "answers" page only has questions...

